# Mahinmi won't be on Summer League Team



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...070305.7C.BKNspurs.summerleague.2e882288.html 



> Mahinmi to forego summer
> Web Posted: 07/03/2005 12:00 AM CDT
> 
> Mike Monroe
> ...



There's actually several familiar players in that list: Jamal Sampson, B.J. Elder, Marcus Haislip, Britton Johnson, Justin Hamilton, and Andre Barrett.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Damn,thats a very nice summer team.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Josh Asselin, a 6-11 forward from the University of Michigan who played in the Spanish pro league last season. 


Yeah boy! That's my dawg. He has no chance of making the league lol Was a great college pitcher though


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I wanted BJ Elder in the 2nd Round. I know we didn't have a second round pick, but I wanted to acquire one or pick this guy up in free agency. Its doubtful he makes our roster, but he is a good shooter and fits the type of player we want on our team.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Starosta has played in france the last few years . He will still play there next year in Strasbourg . He has decent hands but is terrible in defense . It is safe to say that he will never play in the league .


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i like this guy hes alot like mike wilks with a better shot.(Andre Barrett)
also anyone read the paper i dont know if its a rumor or what but it says we might try to trade beno and sign a vertern pg to help parker more


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's an updated list of the Summer League team that begins July 15th:



Josh Asselin F/C (6-11, 230) 12/24/78 Michigan ’01 R
Andre Barrett G (5-10, 173) 02/21/82 Seton Hall ’04 1
Kendall Dartez F/C (6-10, 225)12/01/80 Louisville ’04 R
Kyle Davis F (6-10, 235) 06/03/82 Auburn ’04 R
B.J. Elder G/F (6-4, 218) 09/04/80 Georgia Tech ’05 R
Justin Hamilton G (6-3, 225) 12/19/80 Florida ’03 R
Britton Johnson F (6-10, 210) 07/08/78 Utah ’03 1
Jamal Sampson F/C (6-11, 258) 05/15/83 California ’02 2
Melvin Sanders G/F(6-5, 210) 01/03/81 Okl. State ’03 R
Luke Schenscher C (7-1, 250) 12/31/81 Georgia Tech ’05 R
Ondrej Starosta C (7-1, 255) 05/28/79 France R
Billy Thomas G (6-5, 218) 12/23/75 Kansas ’98 


Pretty much the same guys but there are at least a few new names on there.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

No Udrih?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> No Udrih?


From what I understand he is playing with the Slovanian team overseas.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i guess that says wilks wont be with us next yr either


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> i guess that says wilks wont be with us next yr either


What says that?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> What says that?


well usally the rookies or guys who dont play alot are on the summer league, and hes not
plus theres been lots of rumors that we will not resign, any of our free agents besides horry(already did) and brown.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> well usally the rookies or guys who dont play alot are on the summer league, and hes not
> plus theres been lots of rumors that we will not resign, any of our free agents besides horry(already did) and brown.



Wilks is like 25-26 years old, and he's a veteran. Sure, he hasn't played a lot in his career, but guys like him usually don't take part in Summer Leagues.


----------



## knicks4567 (Jun 25, 2005)

justin hamilton will make a team this year.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

knicks4567 said:


> justin hamilton will make a team this year.


any relation to rip?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> From what I understand he is playing with the Slovanian team overseas.


it's Slov*e*nian 

Udrih will play at european championship in Belgrade and some tournaments before that... Slovenia will play against France so he'll have to face Tony Parker.
Many people have doubts if participation in euro championships also influences on performance later in NBA... Udrih was getting more and more tired at the end of NBA season, so that might not actuall be the best for Spurs...

anyway Mahinmi right now is playing for french U20 team in Moscow link


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Matiz said:


> it's Slov*e*nian
> 
> Udrih will play at european championship in Belgrade and some tournaments before that... Slovenia will play against France so he'll have to face Tony Parker.
> Many people have doubts if participation in euro championships also influences on performance later in NBA... Udrih was getting more and more tired at the end of NBA season, so that might not actuall be the best for Spurs...
> ...



Thanks for the update. :yes:


----------

